# lab ranges



## backtonormal (Apr 7, 2011)

New question:

Why do different labs use different ranges?:confused0003:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

backtonormal said:


> New question:
> 
> Why do different labs use different ranges?:confused0003:


Because they use different methods.


----------

